# Problema para progamar logo en un ejercicio escolar ¡



## omega (May 15, 2008)

yo soy estudiante de tercer año de una escuela de educacion tecnica y tenemos una materia que se llama logo. esta semana nos dieron un problema para resolver como trabajo practico, con nota en el trimestre y le busque mil vueltas y no lo puedo sacar.
el problema es el siguiente: 
 Disponiendo de 2 pulsadores y 4 lamparas se decea que cada vez que se pulse p1 se encienda una nuev lampara en forma acendente y cuando se pulce p2 se vayan encendiendo en forma decendente. nunca debe haber mas de una lampara encendida. si se mantiene pulsado p1 durante  mas de 1 segundo se encienden las lamparas en interbalos de 0.5seg asta que se deje de pulsar (ni bien preciono p1 pasa a la siguiente lampara despues de que pasa el intervalo empizan cada 0.5 seg a encenderce) si se pulsa p2 lo mismo pero al reves asta que se apagen todas.

para que me entiendan: si pulso p1 se enciende la lampara 1(l1) si pulso otra ves p1 apaga la lampara 1 y se enciende la lampara 2(l2) si vuelvo a pulsar se apaga l2 y se enciende l3, si pulso p2 se apaga l3 y se enciende l2, si pulso p1 se apaga l2 y se enciende l3, si vulvo a pulsar p1 se enciende la l4, si mantengo pulsado p2 se apaga l4 y luego de 1seg se apaga l3, despues de 0.5seg se apaga l2 y despues de otros 0.5seg se apaga l1(amenos que suelte p2 y en ese caso se queda en la lampara que esta).si mantengo pulsado p1 durante mas de 1seg se enciende l1 ni vien lo pulso y luego de 1seg se enciende l2, despues de otros 0.5 se enciende l3 y despues de otros 0.5seg l4 (amenos que suelte l1)


desde ya muchas a quienes lean este tema, y aun mas agradecido de quien pueda ayudarme.


----------



## Ardogan (May 16, 2008)

PLC Logo... me agarro la nostalgia... los hacen programarlo en el mismo PLC con el tecladito con las flechitas? (eso no lo extraño, jaja). A ver si me acuerdo....

Mirá, primero te vendría un poco de información, buscando ví ésto:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/ftp/logo_0500_sp.pdf (en castellano y todo)

y no creo que haga falta más.

Chusmeando los bloques que se pueden usar, veo que hay un contador ascendente/descendente, retardos de activación, aparte de las compuertas lógicas esenciales.

Entonces usa un bloque contador para activar las lámparas en orden ascendente/descendente...
estoy viendo que el bloque contador solo te da una salida, y no veo como acceder al valor de cuenta para compararlo con 0, 1, 2, 3 para activar/desactivar las lámparas.
Entonces que sean 4 contadores, que van a compartir las líneas Cnt, Dir y R. Los parámetro par y Q van a ser 1 y Q1, 2 y Q2, 3 y Q3, 4 y Q4.
La lógica para generar la señal ascendente/descendente y la señal de cuenta a partir de los pulsadores te la dejo (pista, solo hacen falta compuertas lógicas).

Y con el tema de los retardos, vas a tener que usar los retardos de activación y desactivación y el relé de parada automática.

Para combinar las dos cosas también vas a tener que usar compuertas (lo que viene del contador con lo que viene de los conjuntos retardo-relé parada automática)

Bueno, espero tus propuestas y debatimos sobre eso.


----------



## omega (May 17, 2008)

hay coloque adjunto lo que logre asta ahora, en el primer esquema desde ya no me sirve por que si receteo los contadores no voy a poder hacer que cuendo precione p2 me vaya apagando las lamparas. en lo que mas tego dificultad es en que las lamparas se enciendan de modo decendente y en que se enciendad en intervelos de 0.5seg por el tema de que no es un boton aparte y encima puede ser activado en cualquier lampara. ocea pude ser ativado en Q1, Q2 etc y tinene que seguir ese procedimiento, ni vien se pulsa se esciende la lampara sigiente y luego de 1seg se van encendiendo en intervalos de 0.5seg. 

si podes observa los diagramas y fijate si me podes dar alguna idea desde ya te agradesco que hayas respondido.


----------



## Ardogan (May 18, 2008)

Vamos por partes, primero lo de encender las lámparas en forma ascendente/descendente y después lo de los retardos.
Siguiendo el esquema 1, los contadores los pusiste en una forma "rara" (por esto de conectar la salida del contador a la entrada reset del siguiente).
Tendrías que conectar la salida de cada contador unicamente a la salida Q correspondiente.
Y el tema de los umbrales, no sé si para la lampara 1 debiera ser On=1 y Off=2 o On=1 y Off=1; vas a tener que probar (simular) y fijarte (para lograr que cuando la cuenta sea distinta a 1 la lámpara 1 esta apagada, idem con 2, 3 y 4).
Algo que tendrías que tener en cuenta también es que si la cuenta llega a 5 habría que resetear los contadores. Siguiendo la misma lógica lo podrías hacer con un contador (llamémoslo de reset) que compare con 5, y ahí sí la salida de ese contador va al reset de todos los contadores, incluso a su propia entrada de reset (esto no me acuerdo si se podía hacer de forma directa, por ahí vas a tener que ponerlo como salida y meterlo como entrada)

Entonces ahí te quedaría el encendido en forma ascendente.
Para hacerlo en forma descendente habría que usar la entrada up/down de los contadores.
Entonces lo que te decía antes era que hicieras la lógica para convertir la lógica de los pulsadores (prender lampara de arriba o de abajo) en pulsos de conteo y en señal de dirección up/down.

Bueno, contame a ver si entendiste lo que dije, si pudiste probarlo, y si tenés alguna idea para hacer lo de los retardos.
Saludos


----------



## omega (May 20, 2008)

Segun lo que vos me decis hay un error de concepto. el contador adelante atras no me permite setear un valor de on y uno de off. simplemente se setea el valor on, si el valor disminulle de lo seteado la salida pasa al estado off. lo que yo tengo que lograr es que con el p2 me descuente en la lampra que esta activada. desde el otro dia que no tengo tiempo de ponerme un rato por que se me juntaron unos examenes pero mañana seguramente me ponga un rato y te digo lo que logro. 

desde ya muchas gracias por tu tiempo.


----------

